# Started my garden today



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Well I planted my garden today. I planted 12 roma plants, 12 lettuce plants, and 12 brandywine tomato plants. I also planted some rosemary. I bought all them indoor starter kits so I can have fresh maters by June. I can already taste em :corkysm55


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Put the tomatos on top the water heater.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

lookin for the gills said:


> Well I planted my garden today. I planted 12 roma plants, 12 lettuce plants, and 12 brandywine tomato plants. I also planted some rosemary. I bought all them indoor starter kits so I can have fresh maters by June. I can already taste em :corkysm55


Never had the Brandywine, any good???? 
Planning on doing "Square Foot Gardening" this year..... seems to be easier and more controlled.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I just ordered my bhut jalokia pepper seeds. I never had one, but I'm sure they can make the most wicked hot sauce!:evil: That's cool that you got your garden going though. It means spring is EVENTUALLY coming.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Every year I say I want to start a garden and then I procrastinate until it's too late. Not this year....


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Due51 said:


> Every year I say I want to start a garden and then I procrastinate until it's too late. Not this year....


Nothing like a fresh from the garden tomato.:corkysm55


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I startet my herb Garden 2 weeks ago .. iam gonna wait a little for tomato's and other plants being we stay cold a while longer.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ice fishin nut said:


> Never had the Brandywine, any good????
> Planning on doing "Square Foot Gardening" this year..... seems to be easier and more controlled.


Branywine tomatoes are great. They have that good old fashion tomato taste. They all don't have that perfect red skin like the hybrids do. But the taste makes up for it. Plus you can save the seeds for the next year and grow exactly the same tomato. I grow them every year.

Container gardening---make sure you got good drainage in the pot. And keep it watered well. They do dry quicker than in the ground. A shot of fertilizer once a month would be good also.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Branywine tomatoes are great. They have that good old fashion tomato taste. They all don't have that perfect red skin like the hybrids do. But the taste makes up for it. Plus you can save the seeds for the next year and grow exactly the same tomato. I grow them every year.
> 
> Container gardening---make sure you got good drainage in the pot. And keep it watered well. They do dry quicker than in the ground. A shot of fertilizer once a month would be good also.


Thanks for the tip Mike. As for the fertilizer, I only grow organic vegetables. I make my own organic fert with fish scraps and veggie scraps. It actually works great. In some cases maybe better than the garen ferts you can buy. The only thing is I have problems with bugs in the garden cause there is no sure fire way to knock them out with organics.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

ice fishin nut said:


> Never had the Brandywine, any good????
> Planning on doing "Square Foot Gardening" this year..... seems to be easier and more controlled.


This is my first year with Brandywines but I heard great things about them. 
What is square foot gardening?


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

lookin for the gills said:


> This is my first year with Brandywines but I heard great things about them.
> What is square foot gardening?


Here ya go,,,, http://www.squarefootgardening.com/
I heard about it about 10 years ago, then found this web site about a month ago. Being the cheapskate that I am, I went to the library and they found me the video. It explains everything and is very interesting!!!! I bought my 2x8's last weekend, just need to put the boxes together. I'm making 4, the book suggests 1 box per adult, but the wife and I enjoy our vegetables, so I'm going with 2 each, and hopefully will have some leftover for putting up this fall.



> Branywine tomatoes are great. They have that good old fashion tomato taste. They all don't have that perfect red skin like the hybrids do. But the taste makes up for it. Plus you can save the seeds for the next year and grow exactly the same tomato. I grow them every year.


Thanks for the info Mike!!!


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Brandywine gets consistent great reviews from those that have grown them.

New this year in our mater dept. are Black Krim, Oaxacan Pink, and Cherokee Purple.


----------

